# Pet peeves...what's yours



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

There is a lot of things that irk me, but one of my biggest pet peeves at home is when my wife and the boys squeeze the toothpaste tube from the top instead of from the bottom! The tube could be full of toothpaste at the bottom, and the top is purdy much mangled from squeezing the paste out of only the top.

At work, my biggest peeve is when these guys don't pick up the toilet seat before urinating, just gross!!

How 'bout u guys??


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=493713&highlight=pet+peeves

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=500273&highlight=pet+peeves

Been hashed to death. Instead of complaining about trivial things, why not be thankful for the things in your life? Seems like it's a whole lot easier for people to complain than it is for them to be grateful.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Listening to, or reading people complaining is high on the list


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I can't stand people who take the inside of the intersection turning left or taking a u turn. And I'm speaking about mid intersctions which consist of no lights or stop signs. The law is to treat it just as a two lane and you stay on your correct side.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Gemini8 said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=493713&highlight=pet+peeves
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=500273&highlight=pet+peeves
> 
> Been hashed to death. Instead of complaining about trivial things, why not be thankful for the things in your life? Seems like it's a whole lot easier for people to complain than it is for them to be grateful.


Oh, my bad hadn't seen any peeve threads and thought it would be a topic of major interest. Beatin' the dead horse thread I guess....

BTW, I do give thanks to God daily for the things I have in my life.

Another peeve just occurred to me; a person who remarks on a thread trying to derail it! Ha!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Get your own tube of tooth paste and find a job where they have urinals and you should be good to go.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

When my buddy at work sneaks up on me and drops a rotten egg smelling fart,I hate that chit


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You can judge the size of the man by the things that get him upset.


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a lot of pet peeves, so sticking to the bathroom theme:

1. Guys that use a stall to pee when urinals are available and splatter the seat. If they are embarrassed by the size and need to use a stall, they should sit like a girl.

2. People that don't wash after using the facilities. That is just plain disgusting.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Listening to people smack when they eat....drives me up the wall.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

Putting toilet paper on backwards.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Talking to someone who insist on getting 4" from your face and they have terrible smokers breath.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mont said:


> You can judge the size of the man by the things that get him upset.


Well said


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Very little actually bothers me, but I do enjoy complaining.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Very little actually bothers me, but I do enjoy complaining.


We are well aware of that. lol


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

shaggydog said:


> We are well aware of that. lol


Huh. I thought I'd kept it on the DL on here. You oughta see me when I get wound up! :rotfl:


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

People not doing what they promised!!!! If I say it you can take it to rhe bank that it will happen.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Mont said:


> You can judge the size of the man by the things that get him upset.


These things irk me, but don't upset me chief. Just trying to stir up some conversation....lol


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Employees that know it all. And my wife when she's telling one of her stories. Which should take 30 seconds, but ends up going past the 5 min mark. Because she has to explain who everyone is. Then I tap out, and get yelled at for not listening. Because I don't care which chick got her hair messed up by whoever... See, she makes me write like her stories....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

It is insane (trying to be nice) to get worked up about things that you have absolutely no control over. With that being said...Missing a subtle Wintetime Corky bite BURNS MY ARSE to no end.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I think we are all prone to get irritated with things others do. Some more than others. If I know something I do irritates anyone, I will do my best not to do that. For me, bad manners(some have already been mentioned) and noises, like gum popping, chewing ice, whistling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

People who are LATE!! Especially when it comes to fishin an huntin.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

walmart.........everything about it just irritates me to no end.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Bored Car Salesmen who post dumb chit. :rotfl:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Bored Car Salesmen who post dumb chit. :rotfl:


Hey, dat aint funny!!! lol:rybka:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Smawt azzes


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Shady Walls said:


> People who are LATE!! .


Thee and me, Shady. If you say you will meet me at 11:00 and you show up at 11:15...you're gonna be mighty lonesome...

I like to get to the football game in time to watch them blow up the footballs......


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> Hey, dat aint funny!!! lol:rybka:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr. Breeze said:


>


Almost Miller time bro, a few more hours!!!!!!:brew2:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dull knives I carry a lanksy sharpener usually.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

People who feel the need to solicit their religious or political agendas to me usually do not receive a warm & fuzzy response...Jus Sayin hwell:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

blk jck 224 said:


> people who feel the need to solicit their religious or political agendas to me usually do not receive a warm & fuzzy response...jus sayin hwell:











lol!!!:fish::fish:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

My wife in the passenger seat.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> People who feel the need to solicit their religious or political agendas to me usually do not receive a warm & fuzzy response...Jus Sayin hwell:


God loves you even though Obambam doesn't.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

People who cut in line, be it traffic or store. 
Plastic T-shirts bags, water bottles,etc.... Bring back deposit bottles !
Bring your own bags to the gorcery store.
Just a few to think of.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Willful ignorance, hypocracy, and passive aggressive behavior in that order.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Everything !*

My pet peeves list is to long to post , so I just ignore them , and carry on :walkingsm


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

revag12 said:


> I have a lot of pet peeves, so sticking to the bathroom theme:
> 
> 1. Guys that use a stall to pee when urinals are available and splatter the seat. If they are embarrassed by the size and need to use a stall, they should sit like a girl.
> 
> *2. People that don't wash after using the facilities. That is just plain disgusting*.


Why should that bother you?? Are you going to be holding his hand later? Where I come from they taught us not to pee on our hands.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

My pottie training including learning not to pee on my hands.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Pet Peeve threads.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Very little actually bothers me, but I do enjoy complaining.


Mrs Captain Obvious in the building.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bobby said:


> Why should that bother you?? Are you going to be holding his hand later? Where I come from they taught us not to pee on our hands.


Where I come from, most men shake hands when greeting, and then when leaving company. How often is that tool used or malfunctioning with a leak? Is that something you would like to grab a hold of indirectly? Does it make sense now?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

......I'd have to say..."People that ask me what my peeves me off" !!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

how about auto commercials that feature the high beam of the auto instead of the features of the auto. Chit your big screen TV turns into a huge F. U. Light- what the hell. You are left with little lights dancing in your head, and have all but forgotten what the hell the add was about.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

sea hunt 202 said:


> how about auto commercials that feature the high beam of the auto instead of the features of the auto. Chit your big screen TV turns into a huge F. U. Light- what the hell. You are left with little lights dancing in your head, and have all but forgotten what the hell the add was about.


Even that chit is still banned in all 50 states. Time to lay off it.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

if i take someone fishing and they turn the reel upside-down and reel backwards---they will never fish with me again


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*PP*

OPM and it ain't money..Its( Other People Music) LOUD


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Pet Peeve threads.


sooners and aggy.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

RRbohemian said:


> sooners and aggy.


Especially that anytime anyplace anywhere BS.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Adult? people in front of me in the buffet line that sucks their fingers after picking up each utensil. Think about it people.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

All politicians


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

When an e-mail announcing a new promotion or hiring is sent to thousands of employees on distribution lists and 50 of those "reply all" with congratulations.

Even worse is the guy who uses "reply all" telling everyone to stop "replying all".


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

MarkU said:


> Employees that know it all. And my wife when she's telling one of her stories. Which should take 30 seconds, but ends up going past the 5 min mark. Because she has to explain who everyone is. Then I tap out, and get yelled at for not listening. Because I don't care which chick got her hair messed up by whoever... See, she makes me write like her stories....


TRUTH!!!! :rotfl:

I feel your pain bro. :headknock

About the wife that is.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

the fact that gloves have to be sold in "pairs"


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Where I come from, most men shake hands when greeting, and then when leaving company. How often is that tool used or malfunctioning with a leak? Is that something you would like to grab a hold of indirectly? Does it make sense now?


No cause after you wash your hands real good you grab that dirty door handle to leave. No telling what else those hands have touched after they left the bathroom. and before they touched your hands.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> the fact that gloves have to be sold in "pairs"


Now..THAT'S funny !!!!!......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

poppadawg said:


> All politicians


Being out to dinner and having the annoying crowd next to you talking politicians. And you know deep down thats all their conversations ever consist of!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> the fact that gloves have to be sold in "pairs"


You should buy the reversible ones.



Bobby said:


> No cause after you wash your hands real good you grab that dirty door handle to leave. No telling what else those hands have touched after they left the bathroom. and before they touched your hands.


That's why I use paper towels to shut off the tap and open the door. Then hand sanitizer after shaking hands. People are gross.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Solodaddio said:


> Being out to dinner and having the annoying crowd next to you talking politicians. And you know deep down thats all their conversations ever consist of!


People that don't get involved in politics.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

More embarrassing than a peeve also is when my sock colors don't match!!

I don't give my old lady grief on dat one, my fault for not checking before leaving the house.....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

people that want gasoline to be 75 cents a gallon


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

Someone who breathes into the phone on a conference call.
As I am on one now.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> More embarrassing than a peeve also is when my sock colors don't match!!
> 
> I don't give my old lady grief on dat one, my fault for not checking before leaving the house.....


I've done this. Heck, I think I'm colored blind.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

DCAVA said:


> More embarrassing than a peeve also is when my sock colors don't match!!
> 
> I don't give my old lady grief on dat one, my fault for not checking before leaving the house.....


Wear long enough pants to cover them , or when somebody mentions it tell them you " Yea , but their the same thickness "


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^lol

I usually put my socks on without turning on the bedroom light so as not to wake my wife too early and don't notice when the colors are wrong till I am @ the office....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

You wear boots like me and nobody will ever know...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^I wear slacks to work usually and caint wear boots; on Saturdays I wear jeans and my Wolverine work boots though.

I made sure my socks matched this a.m.. We had a managers meeting yesterday and I noticed that 1 was blue and 1 was black!! Both Polo socks of the same thickness, but mismatched colors!!! lol :bounce:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hot beer ****** me off.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DCAVA said:


> ^^^^I wear slacks to work usually and caint wear boots; on Saturdays I wear jeans and my Wolverine work boots though.
> 
> I made sure my socks matched this a.m.. We had a managers meeting yesterday and I noticed that 1 was blue and 1 was black!! Both Polo socks of the same thickness, but mismatched colors!!! lol :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 1833153


Fortunately, my job allows me to wear jeans and boots every day.

All my socks are white. :rotfl: I have long white and short white. I am a failure at being a high maintenance female.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Why should that bother you?? Are you going to be holding his hand later? Where I come from they taught us not to pee on our hands.


LMAO I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

My pet peeve is people with pet peeves. LOL


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

State_Vet said:


> the fact that gloves have to be sold in "pairs"


A big pet peeve for me are people from Cedar Park who desperately want to be from Round Rock.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

DCAVA said:


> ^^^^I wear slacks to work usually and caint wear boots; on Saturdays I wear jeans and my Wolverine work boots though.
> 
> I made sure my socks matched this a.m.. We had a managers meeting yesterday and I noticed that 1 was blue and 1 was black!! Both Polo socks of the same thickness, but mismatched colors!!! lol :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 1833153


Are those coolio car salesman shoes? they look awful casual to be wearing with slacks.

heck, they look so casual, I wonder you'd ever worry about your socks matching. heck, those look so casual, they would even go with a black belt.

lol

slip on western boots, and no socks is the way to go.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

BertS said:


> Are those coolio car salesman shoes? they look awful casual to be wearing with slacks.
> 
> heck, they look so casual, I wonder you'd ever worry about your socks matching. heck, those look so casual, they would even go with a black belt.
> 
> ...


Johnston & Murphy

The only way to roll in comfort for me...

lol


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> You wear boots like me and nobody will ever know...


 Those aren't very lady like unless you are a pipe bender, just saying.
:rotfl:


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

#1 - People that waist my time. The one thing in this world I will never make more of or can buy more of and you freaking waist it. C Ya. 

#2 - Group emails and Texts. I've had a string of 40 missed texts in 1 hour and thought the world must be ending just to find out my wife's friends really like her new haircut. WTH! 

#3 - Drama! Any kind. TV, friends, business, you name it. If you bring it into my home or life, see #1...especially the last 2 words.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

chumy said:


> Those aren't very lady like unless you are a pipe bender, just saying.
> :rotfl:


But they have satin laces and flowers on the inside! :rotfl:

Regardless, I'm not in sales. They don't pay me to look good in a skirt. They pay me for my extensive accounting & HR knowledge. As long as they're ok with me wearing Dr. Martens and jeans, I'm ok with being comfortable. I don't harbor any delusions that I'm frou-frou.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RRbohemian said:


> A big pet peeve for me are people from Cedar Park who desperately want to be from Round Rock.


pet peeve of mine are those people from Round Rock who won't admit there actually from California


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> But they have satin laces and flowers on the inside! :rotfl:
> 
> Regardless, I'm not in sales. They don't pay me to look good in a skirt. They pay me for my extensive accounting & HR knowledge. As long as they're ok with me wearing Dr. Martens and jeans, I'm ok with being comfortable. I don't harbor any delusions that I'm frou-frou.


Those boots still don't fit your avatar nor your licence plate. Maybe need to change to Butch_lady?:rotfl:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> But they have satin laces and flowers on the inside! :rotfl:
> 
> Regardless, I'm not in sales. They don't pay me to look good in a skirt. They pay me for my extensive accounting & HR knowledge. As long as they're ok with me wearing Dr. Martens and jeans, I'm ok with being comfortable. I don't harbor any delusions that I'm frou-frou.


Those look just like Blake's boots:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

chumy said:


> Those boots still don't fit your avatar nor your licence plate. Maybe need to change to Butch_lady?:rotfl:


You've decided from a picture of a pair of boots that I'm butch and neither evil nor a goddess?

Interesting.

I suppose that's less insulting than if you had decided the same from my profile picture.



State_Vet said:


> Those look just like Blake's boots:rotfl:


I have a pair of his heels, too!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> You've decided from a picture of a pair of boots that I'm butch and neither evil nor a goddess?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> ...


Correction, butch and evil, no goddess wears boots. Sorry, i'm kind of on the leading edge of expertice in this shoe style area. Is your hair short also, the percentages I'm looking at say yes.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

chumy said:


> Correction, butch and evil, no goddess wears boots. Sorry, i'm kind of on the leading edge of expertice in this shoe style area. Is your hair short also, the percentages I'm looking at say yes.


I bet Artemis would wear Dr. Martens.

And you would be incorrect.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

chumy said:


> Those boots still don't fit your avatar nor your licence plate. Maybe need to change to Butch_lady?:rotfl:





chumy said:


> Those aren't very lady like unless you are a pipe bender, just saying.
> :rotfl:


What a douche. :headknock


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

cwbycrshr said:


> What a douche. :headknock


No worries. He's on the "leading edge of expertice (sic) in this shoe style area."

He's probably on his period.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Add to my pet peeves internet trolling bully know it all's. They also need to suck on a 12 gauge.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> I bet Artemis would wear Dr. Martens.
> 
> And you would be incorrect.


Artemis probably would, kind of on the muscular side if you ask me?

Ok, you've got long hair, i stand corrected.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> No worries. He's on the "leading edge of expertice (sic) in this shoe style area."
> 
> He's probably on his period.


no period, my mood is good and playful. unlike others on here.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

txgoddess said:


> I bet Artemis would wear Dr. Martens.
> 
> And you would be incorrect.


WOW, impressive for sure!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

chumy said:


> no period, my mood is good and playful. unlike others on here.





txgoddess said:


> Very little actually bothers me, but I do enjoy complaining.


Carry on. Your opinion of my femininity certainly isn't going to put a damper on my day, but your idea of "playful" seems to be very close to my idea of "hateful." You need a Snickers.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

txgoddess said:


> I bet Artemis would wear Dr. Martens.
> 
> And you would be incorrect.


Holy hotness!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Ate at a Mexican Restaurant today for lunch. Had enchiladas. I asked for a few tortillas. They charged me for them. That drives me crazy. Sorry, but regardless of what you order, if you want tortillas, they should be free.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

full carts in the 10 or less asile


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

fangard said:


> Ate at a Mexican Restaurant today for lunch. Had enchiladas. I asked for a few tortillas. They charged me for them. That drives me crazy. Sorry, but regardless of what you order, if you want tortillas, they should be free.


Because the restaurant received them free right?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now you jackwads understand why I keep 'molesting' the Goddess....:rotfl:


HOT !!!!.....:dance:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Now you jackwads understand why I keep 'molesting' the Goddess....:rotfl:
> 
> HOT !!!!.....:dance:


Your old but not blind.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> Now you jackwads understand why I keep 'molesting' the Goddess....:rotfl:
> 
> HOT !!!!.....:dance:


Yes sir and understood as she's a beautiful woman. Nice to put a face with her sense of wit and humor. Lol. Pleasant to say the least .


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Smacking, Snoring.... Seeing Fat people Eat...


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I hate when I miss a call and literally call right back and the person doesn't answer.


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

People who don't do what they say they will. 

I'm a retired corporate exec, so you can imagine how this works with me. 

I'm building an outdoor kitchen here at home and a house at the ranch. Is there anyone in the building business who isn't a bare faced liar. Today doesn't mean today. Tomorrow doesn't mean tomorrow. Ok means maybe if I feel like it. Everything is done to the lowest demoninator hoping it will fly

An example. I just drilled a **** expensive well. Being near Llano, cold Is an issue. I left the pump on as a coutesy but asked the builder to shut it down and open the valves if it was going to freeze. Well, guess what. I get a call, your pump froze and burst. It needs to be replaced. Aaaarrrrrrggghhhh! Thanks for the help. 

So a hint to those that have no intent of helping. Just say so. Tell us that you have no intentions of helping. It will be ok, really. We'll make do. It's the look you in the eye and tell a ******** story that ****** us off. 

In retrospect, I should have been in the building business. I think once you establish yourself as someone who is reliable, the world would be your oyster. 

End of rant. You guys enjoy this time of year. We all live for it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> Those look just like Blake's boots:rotfl:


Hey, at least I can tie them without help! No zipper's or velcro needed... LOL


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Pet peeve ?
When a thread gets hijacked.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Not much bothers me, but my biggest pet peeve would be people who are LATE! Especially when going fishing, Texans games, etc. I feel its a complete lack of respect. My friends know if I'm not there when I say I would be, I must not be showing up...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Hey, at least I can tie them without help! No zipper's or velcro needed... LOL


i dont need help with velcro:rotfl:


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*Pipe Bending???*



chumy said:


> Those aren't very lady like unless you are a pipe bender, just saying.
> :rotfl:


I will just leave this one alone.:rotfl:


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> Because the restaurant received them free right?


9 out of 10 mexican restaurants I go to give out tortillas for free. Do you know what a flour tortilla is? The same thing in the chip basket, but made with flour instead of corn.

The thread is about pet peeves. No one said you had to agree with any of them. That is why it is my pet peeve, and not yours.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> i dont need help with velcro:rotfl:


Keep telling yourself that... :rotfl:


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Dogs that aren't trained or just don't listen. Simple, here, sit, stay and go lay down are not that hard to teach a dog. It drives me crazy to watch someone chase their dog to get them in the truck. I don't want your dog jumping all over me or staring at me while I try to eat.


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

*Mine is serious*

Hot Beer, Cold Women and Snakes!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

people who are consitanly late...Drives me friggin NUTZ!!

Liars!

People that continually pop their gum or smack when they chew!

talking to people and every other word is "like"!!


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

A dog that plays dead after being told to go outside when she thinks its too cold..

And a wife that thinks its cute..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Germaphobics


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

The kids are grown up and the ole lady dumped me 26 years ago so I have none. Lucky me.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> I bet Artemis would wear Dr. Martens.
> 
> And you would be incorrect.


Danga!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have no pet peeves and my hoby is watching the TV it makes me remember the strobe light at clubs.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

People who drive in low light conditions with no lights!

In many states, it's the law that if your windshield wipers are on, your lights need to be on as well or you will get a ticket. It's a good law especially if it helps prevent needless accidents because some people are dumazzes.

I was out on highway 59, and the sun had just gone down and a homeboy in front of me didn't have his lights on. I flipped my lights a couple of times hoping he'd realize and turn them on. He didn't get it, though. Traffic was a little heavy and I found myself beside him, so I honked my horn, thinking he'd realize something was wrong. I'm 99% per sure, as the only lighting was the streetlights, but he pulled a gun and was leaning over toward the passenger side and pointing it at us. He quickly changed lanes away from us and I couldn't get his license number. 

As he drove off, I saw another driver flashing their lights at him.......

So, dumazzes are another pet peeve.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

kweber said:


> full carts in the 10 or less asile


People who don't use spell check! It's aisle.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Carelessness. 

People who don't have pride in, or at least attempt to do a good job at what they are doing.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Today's pet peeve is having to work the day after the Super Bowl. 

I'm sure a high percentage of people @ work today are hungover or crudos!! Lol!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

What if...

The only things we have when we wake up tomorrow are the things we gave thanks for today?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^Gotta give thanks to God for everything we have daily.....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not real picky but mine is putting things back where you got it from.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I wasn't going to post on this thread, but it happened again this morning. 

It bothers me when I try to be a courteous driver and use my blinker to change lanes only to have some bozo gun it to try to fill the gap.... then honk at me because they almost rear end my truck. So if I change lanes sans blinker in front of you... this is why.

Some folks should not be allowed to drive.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> I wasn't going to post on this thread, but it happened again this morning.
> 
> It bothers me when I try to be a courteous driver and use my blinker to change lanes only to have some bozo gun it to try to fill the gap.... then honk at me because they almost rear end my truck. So if I change lanes sans blinker in front of you... this is why.
> 
> Some folks should not be allowed to drive.


I had to LOL! The problem is your letting that guy know that your getting over. So, he now guns it to cut you off. You can't win from loosing. I hate it to.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> I wasn't going to post on this thread, but it happened again this morning.
> 
> It bothers me when I try to be a courteous driver and use my blinker to change lanes only to have some bozo gun it to try to fill the gap.... then honk at me because they almost rear end my truck. So if I change lanes sans blinker in front of you... this is why.
> 
> Some folks should not be allowed to drive.


I hate this too. When someone puts the blinker on I slow a little and let them over.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Ding and dents on my new car. 
I usually parked WAAYYYY out from everyone to avoid this.Only to come out and see some "lard butt" who had miles of parking space to park his/her car.But,NOooooO, it had to be right next to mine.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

You're on cruise control in the left lane passing a line of traffic in the right and someone comes right up on your rear bumper. In a hurry but you're already going slightly above the limit so when you finally pass and can move over the tailgater roars past shaking his head and then pulls into the right lane and slows down so you have to pass him, still on cruise control.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't have many but sick people who won't stay home or parents who won't keep your sick kids home infuriate me. I know you have to go to work/school - but you don't have to go to the store, gas station, library, park, bowling alley and every other place on the planet. For sure stay away from hospital rooms (unless you're the patient), nursing homes, birthday parties, social gatherings and for absolutely sure, don't go visit anyone!!! Keep your germs at home as much as possible until you are well.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

This isnt a major issue in my life but i did have fun posting about singing Happy Birthday in restaurants.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=505631

Oh, and businesses that keep one door locked.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=914106


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ignorant people, folks that text, talk on the phone, read a book all the while driving 20-25 mph below the speed limit while in the passing lane. 

Office politics, liars, just to name a few...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Bright arse blue headlights.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

How about this! 
When you go to a store and purchase something. When leaving, like the good person your parents raised you to be, you say "thank you."

And the dimwhit behind the counter says, "not a problem" , or say nothing at all! 

They should be doing the thanking for the business! That one really gets me.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Texas can boast of the largest refinery production in the country. But, while Texans produce billions of gallons of conventional gasoline and pipe it all over the country, Texans, for the most part, are not allowed to buy/use it. There's something fundamentally wrong with that!


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

When people call me "Chief". I ain't no dern chief.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

When you are having serious health problems all those pet peeves go out the windows.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Radio commercials that repeat the phone number 3 or 4 times in a row.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

That sound my alarm clock makes....


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Breakfast and everything associated with it including the fact it occurs in the morning. The mention of food in the mornings will get your head snapped off. After 11:00 I enjoy the food associated with it for lunch.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Coworkers


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Thee and me, Shady. If you say you will meet me at 11:00 and you show up at 11:15...you're gonna be mighty lonesome...
> 
> I like to get to the football game in time to watch them blow up the footballs......


Kinda ironic after the recent incidents. Ha

Are you a Patriots fan?


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

revag12 said:


> I have a lot of pet peeves, so sticking to the bathroom theme:
> 
> 1. Guys that use a stall to pee when urinals are available and splatter the seat. If they are embarrassed by the size and need to use a stall, they should sit like a girl.
> 
> 2. People that don't wash after using the facilities. That is just plain disgusting.


You ever thought that your hands may be so dirty, that you need to wash your crank off when you're doing in the restroom? What's gross about touching your love wand? It's skin. If you don't get urine on your hand, and bathe regularly, I don't see what the big deal is. Of course, I'm speaking from a non-STD point of view.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Tough week for me, Bad mood.

I enjoy helping folks here and I will continue.

But I am trying to sell a boat(nothing new for me) I have fielded at least 150 questions ,(on current boat for sale) I have even had people text(THEY NEVER CALL) and tell me they are on their way(for the most part) and still won't text back or call, nothing. I can't understand the new regime? 
Not so much on this site but others, It really baffles me.
Don't get me wrong, I will answer any or all, But the ones that are on their way and waster my time , waiting on them is [email protected] poor.

Sorry rant over .

[email protected] I feel better.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

teeroy said:


> You ever thought that your hands may be so dirty, that you need to wash your crank off when you're doing in the restroom? What's gross about touching your love wand? It's skin. If you don't get urine on your hand, and bathe regularly, I don't see what the big deal is. Of course, I'm speaking from a non-STD point of view.


Weiner Cooties. Dont want them. Keep them to yourself


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

teeroy said:


> You ever thought that your hands may be so dirty, that you need to wash your crank off when you're doing in the restroom? What's gross about touching your love wand? It's skin. If you don't get urine on your hand, and bathe regularly, I don't see what the big deal is. Of course, I'm speaking from a non-STD point of view.


I was always taught to not pee on my hands.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

teeroy said:


> You ever thought that your hands may be so dirty, that you need to wash your crank off when you're doing in the restroom? What's gross about touching your love wand? It's skin. If you don't get urine on your hand, and bathe regularly, I don't see what the big deal is. Of course, I'm speaking from a non-STD point of view.





poppadawg said:


> Weiner Cooties. Dont want them. Keep them to yourself


No kidding! Note to self. If ever pulled over by Teeroy have gloves ready to accept the ticket. And isolate DL, Ins card and CHL in baggie until decontamination is possible. :slimer:


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Bobby said:


> I was always taught to not pee on my hands.


Same goes with poop.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bobby said:


> I was always taught to not pee on my hands.


I didn't have to be taught.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you have to wash your hands after holding that little thing with a thumb and one finger then you need to wash it more often!!!


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

My main one is hasty conclusions that are wrong and then action is taken, thereby creating a bigger problem.

And windshield wiper blades of course lol!


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> I didn't have to be taught.


..... or aim .....

.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Hillary supporters.
BLM
Taxes
Park Place Mercedes', Metallic Burgundy Chrysler 300 Pimp loaner car.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

teeroy said:


> You ever thought that your hands may be so dirty, that you need to wash your crank off when you're doing in the restroom? What's gross about touching your love wand? It's skin. If you don't get urine on your hand, and bathe regularly, I don't see what the big deal is. Of course, I'm speaking from a non-STD point of view.


At times, it might be a good idea to wash your hands _before_ you touch your love wand, seriously.

My pet peeve is selfish people, which can cover so much .....


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Dam this is an old thread!!

New peeve, when surfing 2cool and a big red screen pops up and says download this or sometype of virus bullchit appears while @ work and I think I'm gonna jack up my work pc.... Lol


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

TV commercials... Especially when they get longer toward the end of the program being watched.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

***clowns driving under speed limit in left lane. 

People at check out counters who don't thank me but when I say thank you they say, "no problem." 
Doh!!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Old threads we thought had finally died popping back up.hwell:
That and people staring at my extra ear.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

I Fall In said:


> Old threads we thought had finally died popping back up.hwell:
> That and people staring at my extra ear.


Hope you're not hard of hearing. That might be a bit much. :ac550:


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

ralph7 said:


> Hope you're not hard of hearing. That might be a bit much. :ac550:


no, but getting fit for his glasses is a pain ...

.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Willful ignorance. Their is nothing more offensive than steadfastly refusing to seek the truth.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

acoastalbender said:


> no, but getting fit for his glasses is a pain ...
> 
> .


I dunno, if on the back of his head, it would make a handy holder for his sunglasses when he's inside.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

weather people that always want to report the "feels like" temperature. Just tell me the freaking actual temp and I'll let my own sensory nerve endings determine what I feel like!!
Along those same lines, weather people that also tell you things such as " wear light colored clothing, drink plenty of fluids, avoid mid-day activity, blah, blah, blah!!" 

Now I feel better


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

FoxNews...where every story of the day...all day long is 

ALERT

BREAKING NEWS


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

When my meds don't work.  Or, worse yet, when they work too well.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

ralph7 said:


> I dunno, if on the back of his head, it would make a handy holder for his sunglasses when he's inside.


 HEY! Were you staring?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Traffic.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Ear hair

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Peoples that drive in the slow lane & deliberately hold up traffic
People that that litter & throw trash out in the street
People that blow grass cuttings in the street and leave it or blow it front of neighbors house and walk off leave it.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Book smart people that have zero common sense.


----------

